# Experience with modified intakes?



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm looking into getting either a drop-in K&N filter for my Cruze, or getting a full CAI kit from them. Any thoughts on which will get the motor to respond better? I know they don't work miracles, but if I can get more sound and a little better throttle response, I'll be happy.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The AEM cold air intake will probably be your best bet if you want more sound.

It might throw your fuel trims off though - that does occasionally happen with CAIs.


----------



## Ncthecleancruze (Apr 12, 2016)

Mpfab is the great no bolting it up sides in great


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

99% sure that mpfab wouldn't fit a diesel without some ingenuity.

Which is a shame really. Probably the exact same until you reach the pcv inlet. Someone with alot of time on their hands could probably make it work.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ncthecleancruze said:


> Mpfab is the great no bolting it up sides in great


Not for the diesel....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Probably the exact same until you reach the pcv inlet. Someone with alot of time on their hands could probably make it work.


Somewhat.


----------



## Ncthecleancruze (Apr 12, 2016)

Crap my bad didn't read lol


----------



## Fockewolfe (Jul 27, 2015)

I have been trying to decide whether I should get the K&N or get the AEM for mine. I understand the range of Hp gain is minimal with the AEM and in the winter the cold air will worsen mileage.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, it's more of a short-ram, so the air won't be that much colder - but the open filter will be much louder. There was a thread on here and a few members got one - but I never got a solid answer as to how fuel economy was affected - some SRIs increase fuel economy as they'll draw warmer air in from the engine bay.

As far as K&N vs AEM - they're the same company now, so it's really a preference of filter.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm used to trucks, so it's a shock to feel acceleration without much or any noise at all coming from the motor 

I'm leaning on grabbing a K&N this summer once I do all the general maintenance on this thing.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I have the K&N on our diesel. The reason I went with the K&N over the AEM is that the intake tube is metal on the K&N vs plastic on the AEM. I like AEM filters a lot better though, so when the K&N gets dirty I'll be replacing it with an AEM.

As far as the intake itself, I've noticed positives and negatives. Positives are that it sounds amazing and it looks good. Seems to be well built. As far as the negatives. I bought it from a friend that has a diesel Cruze. He had it on his car for a month and got a check engine light. He sold it to me because he didn't want any warranty issues. I had it on ours for a month, got a check engine light. code was p0171. Put it back to stock and took it to the dealership. Said they couldn't find anything wrong and the code cleared itself while they had it. I'll be putting it back on in a couple days to see if the code comes back or if it was coincidence. Hopefully it was a coincidence, because it really does sound good.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Fockewolfe said:


> I have been trying to decide whether I should get the K&N or get the AEM for mine. I understand the range of Hp gain is minimal with the AEM and in the winter the cold air will worsen mileage.


Cold air intake will always make mpg worse than warm air intakes ... simply for the fact that your computer will cut back on fuel supplied when the intake air is warmer. Don't get me wrong, on my '12 Eco, the Injen CAI was good for mpg increase overall, and definitely made it possible to hear the blow-off when shifting (though I doubt you'll hear much of that on a Diesel automatic anyway, no matter what). I did step on the gas more aggressively after the CAI install because of that beautiful noise too :grin: and people would actually look at the car like they were in shock from hearing a BOV on a Cruze Eco. I'm sure you could figure out a way to make something work for you. I know I tried multiple configurations of intakes on my Escalade, and determined that my best mpg ratings came from the factory air box, with a drop-in dry flow AEM filter, and the intake tube from a Volant intake kit that I had lying around after getting rid of a Chevy Avalanche. Best of luck finding something that works well and gives you the benefits you're hoping for.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

spaycace said:


> Cold air intake will always make mpg worse than warm air intakes ... simply for the fact that your computer will cut back on fuel supplied when the intake air is warmer. Don't get me wrong, on my '12 Eco, the Injen CAI was good for mpg increase overall, and definitely made it possible to hear the blow-off when shifting (though I doubt you'll hear much of that on a Diesel automatic anyway, no matter what). I did step on the gas more aggressively after the CAI install because of that beautiful noise too :grin: and people would actually look at the car like they were in shock from hearing a BOV on a Cruze Eco. I'm sure you could figure out a way to make something work for you. I know I tried multiple configurations of intakes on my Escalade, and determined that my best mpg ratings came from the factory air box, with a drop-in dry flow AEM filter, and the intake tube from a Volant intake kit that I had lying around after getting rid of a Chevy Avalanche. Best of luck finding something that works well and gives you the benefits you're hoping for.


What's crazy is that the recirc valve on the diesel auto with an intake is very loud. Even between shifts you can hear it. It has a completely different sound than the blowoff on the gas motor though. More of a deep, rushing air sound.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

justin13703 said:


> I had it on ours for a month, got a check engine light. code was p0171. Put it back to stock and took it to the dealership. Said they couldn't find anything wrong and the code cleared itself while they had it. I'll be putting it back on in a couple days to see if the code comes back or if it was coincidence. Hopefully it was a coincidence, because it really does sound good.


Doubt it was coincidence, as that is a lean code - common with CAIs. Definitely related.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Interesting information. I will certainly keep the stock intake as a standby in case the CAI does cause a code.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I put the K&N back on today. I'll keep an eye on it and see if that code comes back again. Last time it came on and cleared itself a day or so later so it might just be a nuisance code that will trigger under certain conditions and then clear a day or so later. I'll post back on here if it does.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

justin13703 said:


> I put the K&N back on today. I'll keep an eye on it and see if that code comes back again. Last time it came on and cleared itself a day or so later so it might just be a nuisance code that will trigger under certain conditions and then clear a day or so later. I'll post back on here if it does.


Any ùpdate on this? I was finally able to get my hands on one in Commiefornia. Thanks!


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

magnusson said:


> justin13703 said:
> 
> 
> > I put the K&N back on today. I'll keep an eye on it and see if that code comes back again. Last time it came on and cleared itself a day or so later so it might just be a nuisance code that will trigger under certain conditions and then clear a day or so later. I'll post back on here if it does.
> ...


I think that since my last post, it has thrown a lean code maybe once or twice. Seems to be very uncommon. Maybe in the process of removing/reinstalling the intake, I may have fixed a leaking coupler or something. Either way, I would say it is worth it. The car sounds so good with that intake on.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

justin13703 said:


> I think that since my last post, it has thrown a lean code maybe once or twice. Seems to be very uncommon. Maybe in the process of removing/reinstalling the intake, I may have fixed a leaking coupler or something. Either way, I would say it is worth it. The car sounds so good with that intake on.


Awesome. My intake came today and only took about 45 mins to install. No cutting which was nice. Finally the car is starting to sound like a diesel! Im planning on a delete not to far in the future, hopefully it will be easy like the intake. Thanks.


----------

